# Aspirin dosage for dogs



## Elliot Parker (Jan 7, 2008)

My dog stumbled down my parents outdoor wooden steps and has been favoring his right arm. I'm assuming he didn't brake anything but probably pulled or bruised something. I've put pressure and poked and prodded from his paw up to his shoulder and can't seem to find anything that causes discomfort on him. I wanted to give him some aspirin and from what I can find on the internet machine dogs should take between 5-10mg per pound. He is 5 1/2 months old and weighs around 50-55 lbs so I come up with 250 - 500 mg as an adequate dosage for him. Can anybody with previous experience giving aspirin to dogs chime in here? Thanks.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

The only thing that *may* be an issue is the age. Puppies don't metabolize ASA like grown dogs do because their organs are not yet all mature and most dosages recommend giving less to puppies than grown dogs. Give the buffered version and initially I was thinking one 325mg tab would be sufficient but I would give half of a 325mg tab to start with and then wait an hour or so to see if there is any relief. Give another quarter to half-tab if necessary. Don't use for more than 5 days. Give with food as ASA can cause stomach upset. 

Also rest as necessary and watch his activity for a couple of days.


----------

